# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  кинескопный телевизор Panasonic TX-15PM10T

## odessith

Телевизор в очень хорошем состоянии, на корпусе небольшие царапины, а картинка и звук - выше всяких похвал, огромный запас по параметрам изображения, хороший звук, стабилизатор напряжения110-240В. В комплекте идёт полностью рабочий пульт. Хочется 999 грн.)))[

----------

